# WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER CANNOT PLAY DVD. You might need to adjust you resolution



## sparkada (Mar 27, 2012)

I had this problem for quiet a long time. I get into forums to find answer and solution for this problem, but nothing worked. 
I solved this problem personally without installing and downloading codecs, like others said to be the solution. first open your windows media player and right click it. then go to tools, click options and go to DVD. click advanced this will directly go to codecs, at the right side theres a dvd decoding icon, if it has a check mark, remove it. and there you go the problem is solved for me. i dont know if it will solved yours. 

because i am just new with this my forum is not so clean.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks, but there are various solutions for WMP not being able to play DVD-videos. For starters, it depends on which version of Windows you have, as well as (to a lesser extent) the version of WMP being used.

For example, the version of WMP that ships with XP & Vista cannot play DVD-video until you install a third-party DVD player software. WMP then uses that third-party's software decoder by default.

The version of WMP that ships with Windows 7 has no such limitations. It can play DVD-video natively.


----------

